# Kaffeine crash bei DVD-Wiedergabe

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

hat jemand eine Idee?

```

Backtrace:

0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x568a58]

1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x16c639) [0x56c639]

2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7fe979c76000+0x102e0) [0x7fe979c862e0]

3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xs111LookupPrivate+0x22) [0x7fe9773e2c72]

4: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so (xclLookupPrivate+0xd) [0x7fe976db575d]

5: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/amdxmm.so (X740XvPutImage+0x12e) [0x7fe9741648de]

6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x888be) [0x4888be]

7: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so (0x7fe977ca6000+0x1008c) [0x7fe977cb608c]

8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x35831) [0x435831]

9: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x249fa) [0x4249fa]

10: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fe978bb109d]

11: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24599) [0x424599]

Segmentation fault at address 0x20

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.

[-     XMM_GLX] [I ]glesxXvInit Configureable RGBOutputColorRange

klauncher(919) kdemain: No DBUS session-bus found. Check if you have started the DBUS server. 

kdeinit4: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

kdmgreet(902)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): KSystemTimeZones: ktimezoned initialize() D-Bus call failed:  "Not connected to D-Bus server" 

kdmgreet(902)/kdecore (K*TimeZone*): No time zone information obtained from ktimezoned 

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

```

----------

## ScytheMan

xorg server 1.11 + ati-drivers? 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=391193

downgrade auf 1.10 hilft. bleibt nur zu warten bis amd einen fix rausbringt...

----------

## Josef.95

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> hat jemand eine Idee?

 

Wird vermutlich am fglrx Treiber liegen - siehe hierzu auch

Bug 391193 - x11-drivers/ati-drivers-11.11 - segmentation fault with Xv video 

Das wirst du dann aber vermutlich mit allen Playern haben mit dem du den xv Videoausgabetreiber nutzt...

/edit: Ah, dar war ScytheMan etwas flotter  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Jungs, danke - ich warte dann mal wieder auf ATi und verzichte solange auf Video  - Win ist für Porn auch gut  :Wink: 

----------

